# Shaun White Boots



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If the boots are comfortable, get them. Just keep in mind that they will break in after a few runs which means they should fit snuggly when you first try them on. If they fit loose now, they will become looser.

For what it is worth, I own a pair of 2008 Shaun White boots which remain unchanged aside from aesthetics and I love them.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

When my boots get dirty, I just keep wearing them. But I am sure if you wanted to clean them, you could get a rag and some soap and wipe them down...

But Leo is right, get the right fit.


----------

